# Unterschied Nymphaea tetragona und Nymphaea 'Pygmaea Alba'



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo.

Kennt einer den Unterschied zwischen Nymphaea tetragona und Nymphaea 'Pygmaea Alba'?

Ich kann mich erinnern das Werner mal vor Jahren beide in seinem Shop hatte und da auch die Unterschiede beschrieben waren. Nur weiß ich die Unterschiede nicht mehr.

Kann es sein das die 'Pygmaea Alba' ein verzweigendes Rhizom bildet? Im Gartenteichatlas  steht das es eine Kreuzung aus N. tetragona und N. odorata var. minor ist.


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Nymphaea tetragona und Nymphaea 'Pygmaea Alba'*

Hallo,

da irrt sich der Gartenteichatlas. Es ist keinesfalls eine Hybride sondern eine Auslese aus Nymphaea pygmaea [(Salesb.) W.T.Aiton]. Sie wurde von Latour-Marliac ausgelesen und so um 1900 herum auf den Markt gebracht. 

Nymphaea pygmaea [(Salesb.) W.T.Aiton] ist sehr eng mit Nymphaea tetragona [Georgii] verwandt und wurde früher sogar nur als Unterart davon betrachtet. 

Ich bezweifle dass im Moment irgendwo die echte Nymphaea pygmaea angeboten wird. Genausowenig dürfte die echte 'Pygmaea Alba' erhältlich sein. Zwar werden jedes Jahr zu tausenden Rhizome aus Asien bei uns unter diesem Namen auf den Markt geworfen, aber das sind alles irgendwelche kleineren weißen Hybriden mit völlig anderem Aussehen und anderem Verhalten als die echte 'Pygmaea Alba'.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Nymphaea tetragona und Nymphaea 'Pygmaea Alba'*

Hallo Werner.

Aha, da ist die N. pygmaea also eine eigenständige Art. Ich dachte immer es wäre ein Synonym zur N. tetragona.

Und was ist dann mit der Nymphaea leibergii? Ist das auch eine eigenständige Art oder eine Unterart der Tetragona?

Bildet die N. pygmaea denn ein verzweigtes Rhizom oder ist das auch so wie bei der N. tetragona?


----------



## Annett (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Nymphaea tetragona und Nymphaea 'Pygmaea Alba'*

Hallo Mirko.

Super, dass Du diese Frage aufgeworfen hast. 
Nachdem ich bei den [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/159/]Seerosenbildern 2010 einen entsprechenden Eintrag[/URL] gesehen + gelesen hatte, war ich auch neugierig geworden. 
Mir fehlt halt nur etwas die Zeit, mich im Moment intensiv damit zu beschäftigen. 

Beste Grüße
Annett, die auch eine namenlose, kleinere weiße Seerose recht flach hält ...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Nymphaea tetragona und Nymphaea 'Pygmaea Alba'*

Hi Annett.

Ja genau wegen dem Post ist mir auch die Frage aufgekommen. Wollte ich schon lange mal genauer wissen. Hatte auch schon mal vor mir eine Pygmaea 'Alba' zu kaufen aber das lasse ich jetzt lieber, wenn ich nicht 100 % weiß ob es eine echte ist.

Laut __ Victoria-Adventure und GRIN sind es übrigens 3 eigenständige Arten. Aber kann man sich darauf 100 % verlassen?


Meine neue Tetragona hat übrigens auch eine ganz leichte Marmorierung an den Blatträndern.


----------



## chrisamb (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Nymphaea tetragona und Nymphaea 'Pygmaea Alba'*

Hallo,
meine "Pygmaea Alba" ist ne Baumarktseerose mit der Bezeichnung.
Sie hat so wie ich das sehe kein verzweigtes Rhizom sondern ein senkrecht wachsendes.
Scheint auch blühwillig zusein, schiebt momentan Blüte 3+4, obwohl sie erst heuer gepflanzt wurde und am anfang fast hops gegangen wäre. Ach ja, sie hat auch keinen Dünger bekommen.

Bei meinen Seerosen bin ich mir nur bei der Black Princess sicher, daß sie ein orginal ist, da sie die einzige aus nem Fachhandel ist.
Aber eigentlich ist mir das egal, ich freu mich auch an meiner vielleicht-Pygmea-Alba wenn es nicht das orginal ist. 

Christian


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unterschied Nymphaea tetragona und Nymphaea 'Pygmaea Alba'*

Hallöchen, 

sehr gut das es so einen Thread gibt! Da ich mit Tetragona Arbeiten (züchten) möchte, ist es sehr informativ für mich was es für unterschiede in beiden Gibt.

So heute hat Boogies Pflanzenwelt Seerosen im Sortiment Aufgenommen
- N.Alba
- N Sulphurea
- N Attaction
- N Wilfron __ Gonnere

und das hauptthema hier

- N 'Pygmea Alba'

       


nun habe ich mir diese aus Neugier gekauft um zu schauen was dabei rauskommt.
Sie ist leider noch nicht ausgewachsen und hat sehr kurze stängel/Blätter.


----------



## niri (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied Nymphaea tetragona und Nymphaea 'Pygmaea Alba'*

Hallo Seerosenfans ,

eine meiner Gartencenter "pygmaea albas" hat sich eindeutig als N. Walter Pagels "geoutet", seit letztem August habe ich noch eine (mittlerweile eine dritte ), die sehr klein ist, auf jeden Fall ein richtiger Zwerg mit winzigen Blüten. Ihr Rhizom habe ich noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen, da sie noch im kleinen Verkaufstöpfchen ist.

LG
Ina


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied Nymphaea tetragona und Nymphaea 'Pygmaea Alba'*

Also meine "Pygmea Alba" ist üppig Blätter am bilden, diese haben Mamorierte Muster !

 

Ähnlich wie diese:

http://www.seerosenforum.de/Gattung/Nymphaea/TetragonaAngusta/TetragonaAngusta.aspx

gibt es niergends ein exakter eintrag über Pygema Alba? welche merkmale herkunft etc? schade dass das Seerosenforum diese nicht aufgenommen hat....


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied Nymphaea tetragona und Nymphaea 'Pygmaea Alba'*

So sieht die Kurzbeschreibung von Nymphaea pygmaea bei __ Victoria-Adventure aus:

pygmaea  (Salisb.) W.T.Aiton    H  Im  O     DO    De  White pygmy, __ olive green pads  Pa    OA    AP    P  Hortus kew.  VNP  3.293  PD  1811  SCN    

http://www.victoria-adventure.org/waterlilies_images/barre/pygmaea.html


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied Nymphaea tetragona und Nymphaea 'Pygmaea Alba'*

naja leider auch nicht sehr informative diese __ victoria.... auch zu wenig bilder bei den meisten Seerosen :/
Was sollen nur die ganzen abkürzungen bedeuten? OA P DO etc?


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied Nymphaea tetragona und Nymphaea 'Pygmaea Alba'*

Wenn Du auf der Seite bei __ victoria-adventure ganz nach oben scrollst, findest Du die Abkürzungen aufgelöst. Ich mach das mal für Dich:

Diese Seerose wurde zuerst von Salisbury benannt, danach aber von W.T. Aiton in eine andere Gattung gestellt. Es ist eine winterharte Art, daher hat sie weder einen Züchter noch ein Züchtungsdatum. Es handelt sich um eine weiße Zwergsorte mit olivgrünen Schwimmblättern. Da sie eine Naturform ist, gibt es keinen Stammbaum und auch keinen Zweitnamen. Zum ersten mal beschrieben wurde sie 1811 in der Zeitschrift 'Hortus Kew', Band 3, Seite 293. Synonyme für diese Art sind nicht bekannt. Die Referenzpflanze befindet sich im Herbarium in Kew. 

Victoria-Adventure ist übrigens weltweit die beste Adresse um Informationen über Seerosen, Lotosblumen und Victorias zu bekommen.


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unterschied Nymphaea tetragona und Nymphaea 'Pygmaea Alba'*

Ahh vielen dank Werner ! 

das klingt schon viel besser  aufjedenfall bin ich um einiges weiter
wenn es eine wildart ist müsste diese auch Fertil sein oder?

Lg Roberto


----------

